# Heds up on Ice Fishing Sale this weekend!



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

*HEADS UP*...Ice fishing Sale and more...Gander Mountain in Fargo, started yesterday......*Lots *of ice fishing tackle mark downs hit this weekend..*10% to 50%* off!

_Northland Ice Tackle.
Lindy Ice Tackle
Custom Jigs and Spins._
Ect...Ect....and more....><,,>

And an *additional 25% *off _Clearance Red Tagged_ ice fishing and open water Clearance Tackle!

*10% off Vexilars', and all Vexilar accessories!*

Also *50% of Fish TV's*! That really good deal on a UW camera if your looking for one. That is like *$65* for the smaller one and *$99* for the large screen model Fish TV!


----------

